# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  RIP Mikael Ljungberg!

## palme

One of Swedens best athlets ever is dead, at the age of 34. The highlight of his carrer was the gold in the Sydney Olympics 2000.

RIP

----------


## craneboy

rip bro, god bless you

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Rest in peace Mikael. Sad that his death was so tragic.

----------

